

I'm a Total Loser – Two Bottle Choice - iffyuva
http://www.imatotalloser.com/GlenXXXX/post/1k1nNtWQ/two-bottle-choice

======
yebyen
I hate to hang anybody out to dry, but I can't even half finish reading this
without having a feeling of "you don't know how good you have it".

I've got 30k in student loan debt, a job that won't make me 300k per year if I
worked it for the next 50 years, and I feel lucky next to my friends with
three or even four times as much debt with no immediate prospects of ever
paying it off. None of us have lost our families, that has to hurt, but I feel
like you can always do better than "I used to be somebody," no matter how far
you fell.

